# yacky and penelope



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok it,s been a few months since i put yacky and penelope back together again they were mating before but she was standing on the bars and on the perch at the same time well they never produced any eggs at all so the last few days they been mating the proper way yacky has even been doing the mating dance and penelope has been checking the nest box out


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure signs!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is what should happen we have no idea of the parents at all


Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

since i put the nest box up today yacky will not let penelope in the nest box mind you she snuck in one time


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He'll figure it out!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh he has figured it out she is letting him do it but she is a little unstable on the perch with him on her


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Do they have a few options of perches to use? mine seem to like a rope perch. It's comfy and I guess it's easy to hold onto!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes they do i have 3 in there


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh Gee, you got your hands full now lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol you got that right


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

so far no eggs but they are constantly in the nest box and they have prepaired it as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok penelope and yacky laid there very first egg i no no that penelope has never had chicks before all you had to do was look at the shape of the egg it is not the normal cockatiel egg shape


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are the first pics of penelope and her very first egg









penelope 








her first egg


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Allen! It looks normal to me!


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good Luck Allen! (and penelope and yacky!)
Must be 'baby time' on here...seems like everyone is 'expecting'!!!
:excited:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i checked the reords and she did lay before but only penelope laid on them as is the same this time so the egg started to get a bit chilly i made a decision to foster the egg out now cinny and snowball are laying eggs as well and they are on them constantly


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you all no that there was 1 and only one egg laid that was 10 days ago so the other day i thought 2 perches is not enough in the cage so i added a cement perch now with the other 2 wooden perches they would mate but one foot on the perch one foot on the bars well so far no fertile eggs out of 3 attempts but every time i put them back in the flight cage they would only sit on this particular perch so i thought i would put there gfavorite perch in so i did and now every time they mate it is on this cement perch both feet on the perch


----------

